# New iPad owner would appreciate helpful tips and links



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

KindleBoards has been so helpful for me in learning more about my Kindle.  I would appreciate any links to similar sites focusing on the iPad.  I'm also interested in links to blogs which spotlight apps and might have deals on app sales.  I'd also like to hear any tips that you've stumbled upon and apps (especially free!) you love.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I found the AppStart App - it's free - to be very useful. It gives you an overview what the iPad is capable of and reviews applications.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I love AppAdvice and The iPhone blog (better know as TiPB).

Kathy in NC


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've found this site very helpful:

http://www.ipadforums.net/

And I'll second the free APPstart app.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the recommendations.  So far, I've found AppStart to be very helpful, and I'm off to check out the others.


----------

